# How Do You Carry Your CZ....Let's See Them Holsters!!



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I picked up a couple of new holsters for my 75BD while traveling through Houston on Wednesday. I really like the Tuckers I have for my revolvers so I picked up an IWB and OWB. I like them well made but plain jane. How do you carry your CZ's???

tex

Tucker Heritage IWB









Tucker HF1 OWB


----------



## opzero (Dec 25, 2006)

I dont have a holster for my 75sa, its more of a range gun although I am thinking of carrying it that tucker owb looks damn nice


----------

